# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  یه سری توضیح میخوام راجب رشته های تجربی و حد اقل رتبه مورد نیاز اونا

## behnam_2

سلام
من رشته ریاضی خوندم میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم و تقریبا هیچ اطلاعاتی راجب تجربی ندارم میخواستم بدونم رشته های تجربی چجوری هستن و چه رتبه ای میخوان مثلا برای قبولی در رشته های پزشکی دندون دارو هر جا که شد حداقل چه رتبه ای نیازه؟ پرستاری چی اون چه رتبه ای لازم داره حد اقل؟ چجور رشته ایه کارش چی خوبه؟و این که چه رشته های دیگه ای خوبن  و چه رتبه ای میخوان میشه توضیح بدین ضمنا دانشگاه ازاد چجوریه اون چه رتبه ای میخواد؟ ایا دانشگاه دیگه ای هم هست؟  ممنون

----------


## sharif.cfz

شانس بیار فقط تجربیا نریزن سرت !!!!! که چرا اومدی به این رشته فلان و فلان !!!

----------


## behnam_2

up

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

:Yahoo (1): 

برا رتبه و درصد سایت کانون اطلاعات کافی داره میتونی ببینی
برا بازار کار هم بستگی به خودت داره
اول ویژگیاتو بشناس و هدفتو مشخص کن (پول.علم یا ...) ببین به کدوم میخوری

----------


## behnam_2

up

----------


## Ali-kaqaz-1997

شما کلا بخون برای زیر 1500 هر کدوم بخوای تضمینی قبولی . دیگه از 1500 هر چقدر بیای پایین دانشگاهش بهتر میشه . البته من خودم دیدم امسال با 2200 هم پزشکی بندر اورده ولی به احتمال زیاد دختر بوده . چون این کنکور های اخیر دخترا شانس بهتری نسبت به پسرا دارن . امسال شهر خودمون یه دختر با رتبه ی 780 منطقه 2 پزشکی شیراز اورد که اگر پسر باشی و پزشکی شیراز بخوای باید بخونی برای زیر 400 . ولی کلا همیونطوری که گفتم بدون در نظر گرفتن دانشگاه شما زیر 1500 بیاری دیگه هر چقدرم سهمیه ها بخواین کم کنن شما پزشکی یا دندون یا دارو رو قبولی . موفق و سربلند باشد دوست عزیز

----------


## behnam_2

کس دیگه ای نظری نداره؟ مخصوصا راجب پرستاری و اینکه چه رتبه ای می خواد و رشته های دیگه تجربی که کدومش خوبه و همچنین دانشگاه ازاد که چجوری هستش

----------


## behnam_2

> شما کلا بخون برای زیر 1500 هر کدوم بخوای تضمینی قبولی . دیگه از 1500 هر چقدر بیای پایین دانشگاهش بهتر میشه . البته من خودم دیدم امسال با 2200 هم پزشکی بندر اورده ولی به احتمال زیاد دختر بوده . چون این کنکور های اخیر دخترا شانس بهتری نسبت به پسرا دارن . امسال شهر خودمون یه دختر با رتبه ی 780 منطقه 2 پزشکی شیراز اورد که اگر پسر باشی و پزشکی شیراز بخوای باید بخونی برای زیر 400 . ولی کلا همیونطوری که گفتم بدون در نظر گرفتن دانشگاه شما زیر 1500 بیاری دیگه هر چقدرم سهمیه ها بخواین کم کنن شما پزشکی یا دندون یا دارو رو قبولی . موفق و سربلند باشد دوست عزیز


ممنون دوست عزیز راستی دانشگاه ازاد قبویش چجوریاس؟؟ شهریشم شنیدم خیلی گرونه درسته؟
در مورد رتبه مورد نیاز پرستاری هم اگه اطلاعی دارین بگین لطفا ممنون

----------


## yasser0411

> ممنون دوست عزیز راستی دانشگاه ازاد قبویش چجوریاس؟؟ شهریشم شنیدم خیلی گرونه درسته؟
> در مورد رتبه مورد نیاز پرستاری هم اگه اطلاعی دارین بگین لطفا ممنون


پرستاری حداکثر با 20 هزار قبول میشی البته سراسری
فیزیو تراپی هم حداکثر با 3000 ، 3500
آزاد من شنیدم از اول تا پزشک عمومی شدن 150 میلیون در میاد البته شنیدم و نمیدونم درسته یا نه

----------

